# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I keep dreaming of the same girl, and now I love her. Can you fall in love in dreams?

## asdzxc10

I have been dreaming about this girl for more than a month now. I can't remember the exact number of times, but it's has been about 10+ times. 
This is a little of my story: I used to like this girl about 4years ago then my feeling started to fade away. She also liked me and keep talking and chasing me for almost 3 years even though we rarely meet after she moved. My feeling was not there at that time so i put her in my friendzone. We didn't talked for almost 2 years now. 

Then one day I dream about her and my feeling of love for her came back again and is really really strong. I did not thought about her, I'm just living my life normally. I never expected this. This feeling just came out of nowhere. I can't stop thinking about her. This sounds really crazy and I can't believe this myself. Is this real love or will it fade away? It's almost 2 month now and the feeling seems to get stronger and stronger and i'm in pain right now.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Of course it's possible. Whether it's desirable, that's another question...

----------


## dutchraptor

Not to try ruin your positive mindset, but it's probably a result of self deception. You're only weighing the positives, making her look like a dream girl (haha). At the very least consider taking action in real life if at all possible.

On a more relevant side note (and certainly more interesting than guru-esque advice) this is awesome for lucid dreaming. Do a reality check every time you catch yourself thinking of her. It's gotta to be one of the top successful methods. You're very lucky to even have such a commonly recurring, and exceptionally easy to spot dream sign. Make the most of it while you have time.

----------


## asdzxc10

> Not to try ruin your positive mindset, but it's probably a result of self deception. You're only weighing the positives, making her look like a dream girl (haha). At the very least consider taking action in real life if at all possible.
> 
> On a more relevant side note (and certainly more interesting than guru-esque advice) this is awesome for lucid dreaming. Do a reality check every time you catch yourself thinking of her. It's gotta to be one of the top successful methods. You're very lucky to even have such a commonly recurring, and exceptionally easy to spot dream sign. Make the most of it while you have time.



Yes, I've already reconnect with her not long after the first dream i had via text. Most of the times she seems interested and response immediately no matter what she's doing, but there's also times where she show little interest in talking to me. I'm receiving mixed signals and I'm confused. What even worse is we're no longer in the same country. I am not sure whether or not I should tell her my feeling. For me, I really want to tell her and find out the answer, so I can get on with my life.

----------


## Iskatu

I understand your experience, I haven't lived it that strong, but something similar happens to me.

Sometimes, I dream about someone. This could be any person I know, maybe even someone I don't know but I see daily at job, train, etc. To sum up: someone whose existence I know about, but with a minor role in my daily life. Then, after dreaming with that person, I develop a great interest for them, finding myself thinking about them very often. This sometimes result in some kind of romantic attraction, but can also lead to a simple curiosity or personal interest (It mainly happens when I dream about girls, but sometimes have happened with boys as well).

This interest can last for that morning, or maybe for a whole week. Is not something that could cause pain, but makes me feel a bit confused, looking for some kind of interaction with that person.

I hope you´ll make the best of this situation. And I know it can make you feel confused, but I still would suggest you to try to enjoy this emotion. Maybe that sign your dream gave to you doesn't have to lead to what you expect. Maybe at the end you can share something different with that girl, something special, it doesn't have to be a romantic relation.

----------


## asdzxc10

> I understand your experience, I haven't lived it that strong, but something similar happens to me.
> 
> Sometimes, I dream about someone. This could be any person I know, maybe even someone I don't know but I see daily at job, train, etc. To sum up: someone whose existence I know about, but with a minor role in my daily life. Then, after dreaming with that person, I develop a great interest for them, finding myself thinking about them very often. This sometimes result in some kind of romantic attraction, but can also lead to a simple curiosity or personal interest (It mainly happens when I dream about girls, but sometimes have happened with boys as well).
> 
> This interest can last for that morning, or maybe for a whole week. Is not something that could cause pain, but makes me feel a bit confused, looking for some kind of interaction with that person.
> 
> I hope you´ll make the best of this situation. And I know it can make you feel confused, but I still would suggest you to try to enjoy this emotion. Maybe that sign your dream gave to you doesn't have to lead to what you expect. Maybe at the end you can share something different with that girl, something special, it doesn't have to be a romantic relation.



I would not worried this much or feel pain if this was just a random girl and not a girl I used to like and she has also liked me before. I can't really enjoy this emotion as I really want to meet her and tell her my feeling and see what happen, then move on with my life I'm stuck right now. But there's one problem that prevent me from doing it, it's because we're no longer in the same country, if she still have the feeling for me, I'm not sure I could pull off a successful long distance relationship.

----------


## Iskatu

Well, regarding what refers to dreams, I think is not so rare falling in love with someone you dream about usually, more if you've already been in love with that person before.
Regarding your actual situation, depends on you. Based on what you've written, you're certainly in love, at least in some degree. Here I would suggest to simply tell that person what you feel, regardeless of the distance. Looks like you got something with that girl that wasn't resolved in the past, and maybe you don't need a formal relationship to let yourself step forward. I hope I'm not sticking my nose into other people's business. Anyway, cheer up!

----------


## asdzxc10

> Well, regarding what refers to dreams, I think is not so rare falling in love with someone you dream about usually, more if you've already been in love with that person before.
> Regarding your actual situation, depends on you. Based on what you've written, you're certainly in love, at least in some degree. Here I would suggest to simply tell that person what you feel, regardeless of the distance. Looks like you got something with that girl that wasn't resolved in the past, and maybe you don't need a formal relationship to let yourself step forward. I hope I'm not sticking my nose into other people's business. Anyway, cheer up!



No you're not sticking your nose at all, you're giving great advice and I appreciated it. I think I'm just going tell her my feeling and see what happen. I don't want to have this question unanswered and regret it later.

----------


## Mantic

> I have been dreaming about this girl for more than a month now. I can't remember the exact number of times, but it's has been about 10+ times. 
> This is a little of my story: I used to like this girl about 4years ago then my feeling started to fade away. She also liked me and keep talking and chasing me for almost 3 years even though we rarely meet after she moved. My feeling was not there at that time so i put her in my friendzone. We didn't talked for almost 2 years now. 
> 
> Then one day I dream about her and my feeling of love for her came back again and is really really strong. I did not thought about her, I'm just living my life normally. I never expected this. This feeling just came out of nowhere. I can't stop thinking about her. This sounds really crazy and I can't believe this myself. Is this real love or will it fade away? It's almost 2 month now and the feeling seems to get stronger and stronger and i'm in pain right now.



maybe she's your soulmate...

----------


## asdzxc10

> maybe she's your soulmate...



I hope so

----------


## Odahviing

I've had this sort of experience before, even with people I never had any desire to be with. The feelings, at least for me, doesn't last. They usually go away after a week or two. But, I've also never made any attempt to be with the people I dream about.

----------


## clumsydreamer

I want to put my 2 cents here.
I am almost 32 years old now. I am happily married and have a wonderful child.
I still *vividly* remember a dream I had when I was about 10 or so. 
In the dream I fell in love with this girl who was in my class (primary school).
The next day I went to school and I was just madly in love with her. 
When primary school finished, I moved suburb (I was living in Rome at the time) which meant never seeing her again. I still remember crying desperately on the last day of school and at our farewell dinner.
Haven't seen much of her for years, although I did think about her regularly. Then about 3 or so years ago we had a class reunion (I have been living overseas for the last 10 years so I was just visiting) and when I saw her, I felt that deep connection again. It's as if there was some sort of chord which kept us together, despite the distance and time which separate us.

As I mentioned earlier, I am very happy in my life and would not want to change anything. But this doesn't stop me from still feeling strongly about her.

----------


## Blueline

I envy you, dreaming about a girl you know and has responded positively. You never know. As Blizzard said, she could be your soulmate. I've fallen in love with a girl I see in a persistent dream world. Someone I haven't met in the waking life....

----------


## Ashikael

I wouldn't say it's bad, since I make friends with people in my dreams all the time, so I'm sure it's possible to go further, buuuuut... I would say since she's based on a real-life person, definitely keep in mind that the woman you're seeing in your dreams most likely isn't the same woman you like in real life, personality-wise. You're seeing an idealized version of her, and the worst thing you can do is assume she's going to be exactly how you dream she'll be. You'll get your hopes too high and put her on a pedestal, and if you wind up in a real relationship with her she might pick up on that and get upset.

So as long as you're down to earth about the whole thing, it should be cool.

----------


## Wisher

There's a movie about your exact situation man its called The Good Night

http://youtu.be/s8rd4VQrrLo

That one doesn't end well for him though. I think it will be challenging to keep a relationship but its definitely possible depending on how good a dreamer you are willing to become

----------

